# Big Head Texas



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Not a flowerhorn....................................


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

very nice, almost looks like a FH


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

it doesnt look like a texas to me...


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Have any pics of the parents? I'd love to see them...


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

lemmywinks said:


> Have any pics of the parents? I'd love to see them...


No I do not, the female ( a carpinte I bought in Houston) was killed shortly after breeding and the male (a Texas I bought at a local fish store) was killed by my wild Texas cichlids.

I have this guy in with a female from the same brood, I would like some more just like him. I have one other male from the same brood but he has the more convention carpinte look. I have 5 others that are not nearly as impressive as this male, he was the "pick of the litter"

I do have a large female parrot, I am going to try him with her after I get me some more big head Texas. Maybe get a early generation red texas with a big head. Still lots of work to do, he is only about 4 inches long in that picture.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

When two non like cichlids mate a FH is born. 
Unless you wanna call it somethign snazzy. 
like a Texinite!

BTW thats a bad azz lookin fish.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

BlackSunshine said:


> When two non like cichlids mate a FH is born.
> Unless you wanna call it somethign snazzy.
> like a Texinite!
> 
> BTW thats a bad azz lookin fish.


uhhhhhhhhhhhhhh thanks


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

What a beauty Armac-

so you mean to tell me that my female parrot that keeps layin eggs can be bred with a texas?

What else can a parrot be bred with sir-My mom would love for me to start to breed these guys-N ehelp would be great guy-Thanks Ak


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I agree with BS. It's a hybrid. What's your definition of a flowerhorn?

Also, do you know for sure that the male was a pure cyanoguttatus? Because they are more and more rare in the hobby.

End result is a kick ass fish, either way.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

I catch pure Texas cichids in the ditch behind my house, not too rare here. Crossing a Texas and a carpinte does not constitute a flowerhorn in my opinion.

The male I bred with the carpinte was not wild, it looked like a pure Texas to me.

Enjoy the fish, he is only 4 inches, when he gets big he will be a badass fish. Call him whatever you like!

Almost any SA/CA can be bred with a parrot fish, that is how kamfas and red texas came to be.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

armac said:


> I catch pure Texas cichids in the ditch behind my house, not too rare here. Crossing a Texas and a carpinte does not constitute a flowerhorn in my opinion.
> 
> The male I bred with the carpinte was not wild, it looked like a pure Texas to me.
> 
> ...


Thanks Armac


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Nice looking fish, he has quite the kok on him.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Snake_Eyes said:


> Nice looking fish, he has quite the kok on him.


Keep in mind he is still small, as he sizes up I think he will be real nice fish. I hope to get some babies like him and maybe some red texas, if I can pair him up with my parrot.

Thanks guys


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

armac said:


> Nice looking fish, he has quite the kok on him.


Keep in mind he is still small, as he sizes up I think he will be real nice fish. I hope to get some babies like him and maybe some red texas, if I can pair him up with my parrot.

Thanks guys
[/quote]

Yeah-that will turn out to be a damn beauty to sau the least man-

IYO-What do ya think might be the easiest fish to try and breed my parrots with-I know for sure that I have two females that are laying eggs-But my big 10 inch jack wont do the job-I think he's limp or something-So ne how what should I buy to try and make this happen with Armac?N e help would be great sir-


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

See if you can find a trimac or even a flowerhorn, the important thing to remember when breeding hybrids is to cull very heavily, select only the best. You can end up with a very stunning fish, they will breed often, so be very critical of the fish you want to raise.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

armac said:


> See if you can find a trimac or even a flowerhorn, the important thing to remember when breeding hybrids is to cull very heavily, select only the best. You can end up with a very stunning fish, they will breed often, so be very critical of the fish you want to raise.


K will do sir-i got a trimac/Fh-but he will not let ne thing enter his tank-it is killed very quickly-

I tend to like only quality-so that shouldn't be an issue-I have had good luck obtaining quality fish in the past-

I'll see what I can do-Thanks for your input on this Armac-Greatly appreciated


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

armac said:


> I catch pure Texas cichids in the ditch behind my house, not too rare here. Crossing a Texas and a carpinte does not constitute a flowerhorn in my opinion.
> 
> The male I bred with the carpinte was not wild, it looked like a pure Texas to me.
> 
> ...


The cichlids introduced into New Orleans are cyano/carpintis hybrids in my opinion and I have seen some small ones with nuchal humps! Was the carpintis any particular kind of carpintis? (Escondido, Rio Tamuin, etc.)

Also, I kind of see why you dont think of it as a FH. I tend to think of FHs as being trimac hybrids.

AK, you'd probably have to do the divider method. As anyone that has festaes (Red Terrors), they tend to have to do this too!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

looks great!!!!!!!!!!! id make room for a fish like that in my tanks


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

He is quite the fish, almost shaped like a square!


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

acestro said:


> He is quite the fish, almost shaped like a square!


His body shape is unique, to go along with the nice wrapped fins. As a full grown adult he will be an awesome fish, his only "defect" is his mouth, it does not seem to open perfectly, it opens to one side. You can only really see it in person and most non-fish people never even notice it.

I have a brother from the same spawn that is more carpinte shaped, high oval body, he seems to be pairing with a female red devil I have. Might be an interesting combo, time will tell.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Yeah, it does look like the mouth opens to his left.

But at least he's healthy. I'm not huge on hybrids but as long as they're healthy I figure no biggie...


----------



## cErx2Oo3 (Sep 13, 2004)

very nice


----------

